# Is this bridle tacky?!



## saddlesore (17 July 2014)

It's for a coloured cob. I can't decide between a red one or a blue one and this seemed a good compromise!


----------



## Tnavas (17 July 2014)

If you like that sort of thing its fun to have. I've been looking for one that will fit my Clydesdale but not having much luck


----------



## PaddyMonty (17 July 2014)

*YES*


----------



## Embo (17 July 2014)

Yes, very tacky!

I don't even like patent bridles. And I HATE bling. I like my tack to be traditional and smart.

But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## saddlesore (17 July 2014)

Oh dear!I like the zilco stuff! I am something of a colour enthusiast though...


----------



## webble (17 July 2014)

I'm not a fan of the colours but I hve that bridle in plain black and love it


----------



## windand rain (17 July 2014)

I am a traditionalist so not my cup of tea but looks fun and bright It largely depends on what your sport is they seem popular in endurance riding


----------



## saddlesore (17 July 2014)

My 'sport' is hacking *hangs head in shame*


----------



## Kezzabell2 (17 July 2014)

I'm.sorry I don't like it at all


----------



## saddlesore (17 July 2014)

I fear I may be out on a limb here ha ha.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (17 July 2014)

I have one in blue and yellow for one of the ponies  so I don't think its tacky, I think its practical (its why endurance riders use them!). Certainly not as tacky as V brow bands and crystals in my opinion.


----------



## Kezzabell2 (17 July 2014)

saddlesore said:



			My 'sport' is hacking *hangs head in shame*
		
Click to expand...

Don't be ashamed. There's nothing wrong with being a happy hacker. Each to their own. I prefer hacking but I have a 4 yr old so have started lessons but eventually will just be a pleasure rider as I'm in no way competitive


----------



## saddlesore (17 July 2014)

Thanks MoC! I don't like any sort of bling either- I'm just drawn to bright colours!


----------



## JFTDWS (17 July 2014)

I have one in red and it is very useful for hacking etc.  I like the idea of that one, but would probably find the white very impractical


----------



## windand rain (17 July 2014)

Hacking is a very pleasurable sport and for hacking as with endurance it is perfectly good if you like colour why not. I was thinking if you were a competitive rider you may find it a bit over the top for things like dressage and eventing


----------



## saddlesore (17 July 2014)

JFTD- any chance of a pic of the red one? My original dilemma was red or blue!


----------



## saddlesore (17 July 2014)

Definitely no competing! Well maybe a wee local show but I do have a regular bridle too  tbh it was just for fun when hacking.


----------



## slumdog (17 July 2014)

I think it's cool  I like things that's are a bit unusual. I'd be bothered about the white looking grubby after a few uses though, but the blue and red is nice


----------



## JFTDWS (17 July 2014)

Sizes come up small - I bought this for my old cob (cob size, same as his other bridles) and it nowhere near fits him.  Just fits F fortunately.


----------



## Ladyinred (17 July 2014)

Embo said:



			Yes, very tacky!

I don't even like patent bridles. And I HATE bling. I like my tack to be traditional and smart.

But whatever floats your boat.
		
Click to expand...

  Same here. Hate patent, hate bling and hate this!


----------



## millies (17 July 2014)

If you like it get it!!!! If all your doing is hacking then you've No rule books to follow so who cares what anyone else thinks x


----------



## Casey76 (17 July 2014)

My first reaction... ick

Sorry, I'm a bit of a traditionalist and like plain simple tack in black.

However it's your horse, so you should wear whatever you like


----------



## PaddyMonty (17 July 2014)

JFTD said:














Click to expand...

Oh dear. I'd formed the opinion that you were a lady of some taste. Yet again I seem to be wrong.


----------



## saddlesore (17 July 2014)

Thanks JFTD - the red looks great! Did you buy it for your coloured? 

Thanks guys, I know it won't be for everyone- but then neither is a coloured cob


----------



## Merrymoles (17 July 2014)

Your horse, your money, your choice! Wouldn't be my choice but I'm an old lass and I totally defend your right to ride in whatever you like, even if it's pink with yellow spots. 

Unless it doesn't fit of course which would be the only time I was interested enough to say anything. 

I used to hack out with someone with a penchant for leopard skin jodhs... Each to their own!


----------



## cobgoblin (17 July 2014)

I like the red! Would look good on a b/w cob.
After many, many years of being very traditional with tack, now one of my bridles is western with red crystals-and I love it! In fact, the English tack now seems boring.


----------



## saddlesore (17 July 2014)

Now even I draw the line at leopard print!


----------



## Houndman (17 July 2014)

Yup


----------



## pip6 (17 July 2014)

I have a blue / white bridle and martingale. Zilco ok, but I found the edge of the padded bit rubbed my girl. Instead got simillar one from pioneer harness, much softer though same kind of material, never rubbed.

I'm from endurance and this is the norm. I only know 1 serious rider who uses leather, as by the end of 40km even because of the crewing it is stiff and rubbing. This material is fab. Bucket of soapy water and it's clean. I've even put one through the washing machine on a cool cycle after a competition, came up lovely.

Pioneer combo:








ps don't give a nats if no one else likes it so don't bother with negative opinions.


----------



## Penny Less (17 July 2014)

Would go nicely with the hello kitty bling ring in Club house !


----------



## MotherOfChickens (17 July 2014)

pip6 said:



			Pioneer combo:








ps don't give a nats if no one else likes it so don't bother with negative opinions.
		
Click to expand...


I now have saddle envy (I love endurance saddles lol)


----------



## pip6 (17 July 2014)

It's a wonderfully comfy Podium. I adore it.


----------



## Pinkvboots (17 July 2014)

Penny Less said:



			Would go nicely with the hello kitty bling ring in Club house !
		
Click to expand...

I nearly choked on my lunch reading this ! I totally agree with you though


----------



## saddlesore (17 July 2014)

Well now my feelings are hurt  that ring was bloody awful!


----------



## JFTDWS (17 July 2014)

PaddyMonty said:



			Oh dear. I'd formed the opinion that you were a lady of some taste. Yet again I seem to be wrong. 

Click to expand...

Then you clearly don't know me at all.  I have more bling than you can shake a stick at too 



saddlesore said:



			Thanks JFTD - the red looks great! Did you buy it for your coloured?
		
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## Lolo (17 July 2014)

I like it! If you compete in the old-school stuff you have to be boring but I reckon that looks fun for hacking and deeply practical. I'm very traditional and still reckon it would be cute. 

Like, I'd have a second smart bridle for lessons and comps (unless it was endurance) but would also use that. Are they the ones you bung in the washing machine? Perfect if they are! But red v blue, I'd go for blue on anything that wasn't grey...


----------



## 9tails (17 July 2014)

I've surprised myself by actually liking JFTD's red bridle.


----------



## JFTDWS (17 July 2014)

9tails said:



			I've surprised myself by actually liking JFTD's red bridle.
		
Click to expand...

It's the pony in it.  It's hard not to like anything on him.  Innate personal charm


----------



## Flame_ (17 July 2014)

My zilco's been through the washing machine loads of times and still comes up great. I'm not a fan of the multi-coloured zilco just because the mix of colours is, like, top, middle, bottom, they don't merge right somehow IMHO, but that might just be me. I've got the same as JFTD in the bright blue.


----------



## YorksG (17 July 2014)

.
ps don't give a nats if no one else likes it so don't bother with negative opinions.[/QUOTE]

I think you should sue the charm school!


----------



## Apercrumbie (17 July 2014)

If you like it, go for it, get a matching numnah too


----------



## Ladyinred (17 July 2014)

9tails said:



			I've surprised myself by actually liking JFTD's red bridle.
		
Click to expand...

I am loathe to admit it but so do I !! He has the character and looks to carry it off.. BUT it is a single colour and not a mix of red and blue.


----------



## Ladyinred (17 July 2014)

YorksG said:



			.
ps don't give a nats if no one else likes it so don't bother with negative opinions.
		
Click to expand...

I think you should sue the charm school![/QUOTE]

<<snort>>


----------



## Janah (17 July 2014)

I was all prepared to say tacky, but having seen the red bridle on JFTD's pony, I actually quite like it, hangs head in shame.


----------



## Apercrumbie (17 July 2014)

JTFD you seem to have converted a lot of us!  Another string to Fergle's bow!


----------



## Fun Times (17 July 2014)

Sorry saddlsore, I genuinely thought you were joking when I looked at the picture. I assumed you had cobbled it together from lots of other bits of things and were taking the mick (insert sorry I am clearly a numpty face here). I now realise that's not the case but I thought I would let you know my initial response nonetheless seeing as you did ask for opinions! But, that said, if you are not competing and it is safe (I assume it is made out of something other than Haribo?) then go for it I guess.


----------



## windand rain (17 July 2014)

JFTD said:



			It's the pony in it.  It's hard not to like anything on him.  Innate personal charm 

Click to expand...

Took the words out my mouth anything would look good on a highland


----------



## MotherOfChickens (17 July 2014)

are people really that (not sure how to put it) so stuck in the century previous to the previous one that they haven't seen these before? on endurance horses? so yes they are safe, they are comfortable for the horse to wear, they are great in the rain and they are easy to clean. 

jeezo, some of the outfits worn in the show ring make me roll my eyes, I am so glad some disciplines are exploring different fabrics and colours and no, I am not 12


----------



## JFTDWS (17 July 2014)

Haha - perhaps I should send the pics to Zilco for advertising purposes!


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (17 July 2014)

I don't like halter bridles so I wouldn't buy it, but OP I'm thinking it could work if you went all matchy matchy and got one of those union jack saddlepads to go with it.


----------



## saddlesore (17 July 2014)

Ooh mixed bag! I think I've been partially talked down........ 

....... To a single colour  now I'm back at blue or red? It's for this boy here- he's just being backed


----------



## MotherOfChickens (17 July 2014)

what a cutie  red I reckon, but then I do love red.


----------



## saddlesore (17 July 2014)

Thanks MoC. I know I'm biased but I think he's lovely


----------



## Fun Times (17 July 2014)

Stunning horse OP. I do agree he would look nice in red. My issue with the bridle that you posted a picture of was that its colours were a bit, errr, busy. One solid colour would look much much nicer in my opinion.


----------



## julie111 (17 July 2014)

I like it lol


----------



## SpringArising (17 July 2014)

I actually quite like it.

Reminds me of Secretariat's colours/bridle: http://www.championsgallery.com/Secretariat Retires UnSigned noborder.jpg


----------



## saddlesore (17 July 2014)

We don't go quite as fast though ha ha 



SpringArising said:



			I actually quite like it.

Reminds me of Secretariat's colours/bridle: http://www.championsgallery.com/Secretariat Retires UnSigned noborder.jpg 

Click to expand...


----------



## happyclappy (17 July 2014)

very
i think it is awful, but that is MY opinion. i would say, if you like it, buy it and enjoy


----------



## saddlesore (17 July 2014)

Well..... I've ordered it in plain red!


----------



## Shantara (17 July 2014)

I don't like red, white and blue together really (oops, don't like our flag!) but I think if you went matchy it could be ok! 
I have a purple one and I think they're awesome  
(It looks like it's digging in his nose - it's not. He has a lumpy nose)


----------



## oldie48 (17 July 2014)

hideous! What are you thinking? sorry haven't read the rest of the the replies but really!!!!!!


----------



## alainax (17 July 2014)

Reminds me of this - 







Bling dressagey ones more like this - 







Neither appeal to the masses, but distinctly quite different! 


Glad you decided to go just for the red  and he suits the no nose band too


----------



## NZJenny (17 July 2014)

I like the Zilco stuff - is great for hacking and endurance.  Am a traditonlist for other types of riding, but after eight hours in the rain, nothing beats synthetic.

Zilco have a new bling range out for race horses - my endurance pony has a nice black (synthetic) bridle with a lovely blingy browband, which is just perfect for a horse called Diva.

OP I think you bridle is cool - very patriotic!


----------



## Batgirl (17 July 2014)

moleskinsmum said:



			Your horse, your money, your choice! Wouldn't be my choice but I'm an old lass and I totally defend your right to ride in whatever you like, even if it's pink with yellow spots. 

Unless it doesn't fit of course which would be the only time I was interested enough to say anything. 

I used to hack out with someone with a penchant for leopard skin jodhs... Each to their own!
		
Click to expand...

Lol, perfect answer


----------



## saddlesore (17 July 2014)

Ooh like the purple chan! What size did you get ?


----------



## skint1 (17 July 2014)

saddlesore said:



			My 'sport' is hacking *hangs head in shame*
		
Click to expand...

Mine too! You know what's really good about hacking? You can put your horse in whatever floats your boat, as long as it fits properly and is well and safely made!


----------



## Shantara (17 July 2014)

saddlesore said:



			Ooh like the purple chan! What size did you get ?
		
Click to expand...

It was sold as cob (carboot sale) but I have a sneaky suspicion it's pony. Ned has quite a small head and it's comfortable for him on the loosest hole.


----------



## saddlesore (17 July 2014)

Thanks  would those that use them recommend cob or full for a 14.3hh and growing 3 yo? He's to make 15.2


----------



## rara007 (17 July 2014)

It's an endurance bridle so good at what it's designed for! Zilco stuff is nice in general though I don't have any synthetic riding bridles I have lots of driving ones (black). I wouldn't use it for anything competitive (I don't do trec/endurance/games (if they even use them, I only know enduracen for sure)), but if I was looking for a durable lightweight hacking bridle then why not!


----------



## cptrayes (17 July 2014)

Tnavas said:



			If you like that sort of thing its fun to have. I've been looking for one that will fit my Clydesdale but not having much luck
		
Click to expand...

Available made to measure from performance equestrian and plas equestrian, the latter on eBay.co.UK


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 July 2014)

Fun Times said:



			But, that said, if you are not competing and it is safe (I assume it is made out of something other than Haribo?) then go for it I guess.
		
Click to expand...

Pmsl, if only, handy snack as you then cling onto only the mane during an endurance ride!! 

It's ok, if you like it, get it, regardless of what it is. I like plain hunter nosebands on cobs, but blingy browbands that hide a wonky line of colour!  

If I start riding again properly, I'll probably get the purple one. Hey, I got purple rug racks today, it's the boy's theme colour! There was a pic recently on the local horsey FB thing of a pink lickit, pink rug racks, walls painted to half in pink. Wicked!


----------



## saddlesore (17 July 2014)

A haribo bridle wouldn't last too long- me and the horse would have it gone in no time and we're not at the bridle less stage yet


----------



## Marydoll (17 July 2014)

Yes


----------



## JFTDWS (17 July 2014)

Chan said:



			It was sold as cob (carboot sale) but I have a sneaky suspicion it's pony. Ned has quite a small head and it's comfortable for him on the loosest hole.
		
Click to expand...

It'll be the "cob/arab" size - which is like large pony size - same as mine - only just fits F.  Don't think zilco even do a pony size!


----------



## Shantara (17 July 2014)

JFTD said:



			It'll be the "cob/arab" size - which is like large pony size - same as mine - only just fits F.  Don't think zilco even do a pony size!
		
Click to expand...

Ah! I'd forgotten about arab sizes! Yes, I think it'll be cob/arab then.


----------



## saddlesore (17 July 2014)

JFTD- what size is fergs? What size do you think for my boy? I've ordered full......


----------



## JFTDWS (17 July 2014)

Cob / arab just fits.  If I bought another I'd buy full for sure!


----------



## saddlesore (17 July 2014)

Brill, thanks very much  glad  I'm not the only one who likes a bit of colour


----------



## Chottsy (17 July 2014)

If you like it then get it! 

I need more tacky in my life for my horse!  but seeing as the plan is a bit of everything I can't justify the money on stuff I can't use for everything at the moment! 

I'm really having to refrain from pink/sparkly/glitter god help me if I ever buy a mare! I will then NEED all the stuff my friends roll their eyes at!

On the plus side if other people don't like it they won't be "accidentally" borrowing it.


----------



## marmalade76 (17 July 2014)

Embo said:



			Yes, very tacky!

I don't even like patent bridles. And I HATE bling. I like my tack to be traditional and smart.

But whatever floats your boat.
		
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## saddlesore (18 July 2014)

Oh some of you are so grumpy  it's just for hacking out. I wouldn't offend anyone with it at a competition lol.


----------



## Tnavas (18 July 2014)

alainax said:



			reminds me of this - 






Click to expand...

*omg i love it!!!!!*

OK where did the picture go?


----------



## Tnavas (18 July 2014)

alainax said:



			reminds me of this - 






Click to expand...

i love it <3

I give up!

I love the multi coloured car - its awesome.


----------



## mairiwick (18 July 2014)

The car looks like Elmer the Elephant!


----------



## stencilface (18 July 2014)

I actually am tempted to go for one of these, I hack in an expensive bridle and I think my lack of time for looking after it might kill it early, so I might save that one for comps and get one of these for every day. Got a birthday coming up too 

Now, which colour on this one, red, blue? What colours are there?'


----------



## Vickijay (18 July 2014)

PaddyMonty said:



*YES*

Click to expand...

Agreed!


----------



## saddlesore (18 July 2014)

He's gorgeous stencilface  they do about every colour you can think of. I think he'd look smashing in royal blue.


----------



## cobgoblin (18 July 2014)

saddlesore said:



			Oh some of you are so grumpy  it's just for hacking out. I wouldn't offend anyone with it at a competition lol.
		
Click to expand...

Well I would LOVE to offend everyone with it at a competition, especially if I could get a red saddle to go with it!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (18 July 2014)

saddlesore said:



			Oh dear!I like the zilco stuff! I am something of a colour enthusiast though...
		
Click to expand...

Second this, make sure the throatlatch clip is reversed as the rein can get caught in it!
Its not bling [thinking swartz***] or tacky [ thinking cheap and nasty]
Here are a few more things for fun, I don't suggest OP goes OTT though 
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=r...pot.com%2F2008%2F12%2Flove-these-riding-63874


----------



## saddlesore (18 July 2014)

cobgoblin said:



			Well I would LOVE to offend everyone with it at a competition, especially if I could get a red saddle to go with it!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about the saddle but they did make those red leather riding boots for a while....


----------



## mandwhy (18 July 2014)

skint1 said:



			Mine too! You know what's really good about hacking? You can put your horse in whatever floats your boat, as long as it fits properly and is well and safely made!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! I like it although would prefer one solid colour. I am thinking of getting one for my haflinger for hacking, she has to be bridled specially and these are ideal, plus easy to look after.


----------



## stencilface (18 July 2014)

Thanks, I thought so too, he does like a bit of blue


----------



## saddlesore (19 July 2014)

It's important to have some colour in your life  can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## NZJenny (19 July 2014)

saddlesore said:



			Not sure about the saddle but they did make those red leather riding boots for a while.... 

Click to expand...

When Wintecs first came out you could buy them in all sorts of strange colours!


----------



## cobgoblin (19 July 2014)

NZJenny said:



			When Wintecs first came out you could buy them in all sorts of strange colours!
		
Click to expand...

Yes they did, but I'd want leather. I like luxury with my 'tackiness'.


----------



## catkin (19 July 2014)

I've got a green suede seat on my Freeform - it's a lovely colour, I love it.
Can't really see it when you're sitting in the saddle though, in fact it's less noticeable than the two-tone brown of my dressage saddle. So the 'traditional' saddle stands out more - funny that.....


----------



## maisie06 (19 July 2014)

Yes, very tacky. The only people I have seen with these around my way is the road racers with trotters in sulkys.....


----------



## saddlesore (19 July 2014)

It's okay Maisie06, I've moved on to a self coloured one  it's an endurance bridle, it's actually a GB colours one!


----------



## saddlesore (19 July 2014)

Ps this thread has been rather cathartic for me 'My name is saddlesore and I'm a colour enthusiast'


----------



## LessThanPerfect (19 July 2014)

I like the endurance stuff, and as far as I am concerned, when you are on the road, the more you are noticed, the better! I got myself a coloured body protector made for that same reason-- get myself seen!

Besides, your horse, your bridle, your money. If you like it, blow what anyone else thinks


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (19 July 2014)

I've got a webbing synthetic bridle as I'm too precious about my stubben to use it in wet/muddy/looking like rain conditions and I love it.it's 5 years old now and if it gets wet or dirty it's just shoved in the washing machine. It is black,  like JFTD's red bridle though.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (19 July 2014)

stencilface said:



			I actually am tempted to go for one of these, I hack in an expensive bridle and I think my lack of time for looking after it might kill it early, so I might save that one for comps and get one of these for every day. Got a birthday coming up too 

Now, which colour on this one, red, blue? What colours are there?'






Click to expand...

Think he'd look nice in a dark/ racing green


----------



## happyclappy (19 July 2014)

it was the multi colours i did not like, a one colour bridle, whatever colour, is fine - again, just my personal opinion. good job we all like different things, how boring life would be if we all liked the same.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 July 2014)

I feel that EstherYoung's rainbow bridle needs to make an appearance on this thread.  

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...e-your-4yr-olds-up-to&p=12534846#post12534846


----------



## saddlesore (20 July 2014)

Ha ha I like that too!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (20 July 2014)

Faracat said:



			I feel that EstherYoung's rainbow bridle needs to make an appearance on this thread.  

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...e-your-4yr-olds-up-to&p=12534846#post12534846

Click to expand...

Brilliant ! That boy is so handsome, he'd look good in any thing.


----------



## SteadyNeddy1070 (20 July 2014)

Afraid so in my book! But whatever floats your boat LOL


----------



## Hippona (20 July 2014)

If you're gonna get the red white n blue one then you simply must have a union Jack saddle pad to match

I fear I may have drunk too much last night....Felix's rainbow bridle looks very appealing


----------



## diamonddogs (22 July 2014)

Love Felix's training gear


----------



## Noodlebug (22 July 2014)

VERY


----------



## Equi (22 July 2014)

End of the day if you like it, who cares ?


----------



## saddlesore (10 June 2015)

Resurrecting this thread with photos- colour haters avert your eyes!


----------



## sandi_84 (10 June 2015)

Oh wow! Mega red! 
Missed this thread the first time round and although I'm usually a fan of more traditional tack (and I was a little  at the multi-coloured bridle!) I actually think this rather suits your lovely cob


----------



## saddlesore (10 June 2015)

Thanks  yes you wouldn't miss us on a dull day!


----------



## Gloi (10 June 2015)

Yep it's tacky but at least nobody will want to steal it.


----------



## saddlesore (10 June 2015)

I added new pics Gloi- went for plain red


----------



## Baois Glas (10 June 2015)

The red looks great  I'm a fan of colour, and the biothane and beta bridles are so much easier to look after.  I used to have all purple tack, but toned it down a bit now and have tan.


----------



## saddlesore (10 June 2015)

At 34 I sometines wonder if I should do the same, but I figure my love of colour keeps me young ha ha!


----------



## Baois Glas (10 June 2015)

My purple tack just didn't look right with my tan saddle, so I've gone a bit more westerny now and have tan with a spanish knot browband and conchos, young Connie has brown and tan with lots of paracord knotting and V browband with conchos. 

Nothing wrong with wanting to add a bit of colour to your life


----------



## Bede (10 June 2015)

Lovely little cob; his/ her expression in the 2nd pic says it all ...


----------



## sandi_84 (10 June 2015)

saddlesore said:



			Thanks  yes you wouldn't miss us on a dull day!
		
Click to expand...

Never a bad thing though


----------



## huskydamage (10 June 2015)

I like the red bridle 
I have a neon blue hackamore on my chestnut, get lots of comments verging from 'I love your bridle' to 'what the hell kind of bridle is that?!' down to individual tastes I guess. Personally spent my whole riding years with boring brown leather tack now I'm just hacking wanted to go for the most wacky thing I could get lol


----------



## GemG (10 June 2015)

PaddyMonty said:



*YES*

Click to expand...

YES.

I don't like it at all... (I am very boring though!).... 

BUT who cares, it's your horse, your money and it should be what YOU want!! Enjoy it!  If nothing else, it looks rather patriotic in the red, white and blue.


----------



## windand rain (10 June 2015)

Bede said:



			Lovely little cob; his/ her expression in the 2nd pic says it all ...
		
Click to expand...

Yup what have you done to me.
Bless her she is lovely and if you like it why not


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 June 2015)

I like the red on him.  I almost bought a red one myself, but I didn't think that it would be quite so becoming on a chestnut.


----------



## alainax (10 June 2015)

I have a confession... after seeing this thread last year, I looked into them for hacking and trec. I bought the Zilco one in hunter green, with the reins, and a matching hackamore. For a black Freisian. 

This colour ( although the endurance one and not the racing one)





With this hackamore ( in the same green as the bridle)





With this saddlecloth.


----------



## saddlesore (10 June 2015)

Ooh gorgeous colour!! Photos on your horse please


----------



## alainax (10 June 2015)

saddlesore said:



			Ooh gorgeous colour!! Photos on your horse please 

Click to expand...

Will do  The red really suits your horse


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 June 2015)

WOW, I think that will work , I mean green, though I would pop a hi viz on the noseband in case he is not seen in a tree background.


----------



## Emmangel (10 June 2015)

I don't like it, but on the other hand, if we all liked exactly the same thing - it would be a very boring World


----------



## ljohnsonsj (10 June 2015)

Not my thing but whatever floats your boat!


----------



## ArabianGem78 (10 June 2015)

I like it but then I'm from the endurance world and we're all odd ) my chestnut mare wears black and red when competing. Both bridle and saddle pad. I'm in red and black to match! And at home and TREC, she wears a hiviz yellow bridle. The horror!!! Not being a traditionalist, I want practical. Washable plastic wins over perishable leather when being sloshed, and when my OH has 5 chestnut arabs hurtling towards him at a crew point, it helps us stand out.


----------



## ArabianGem78 (10 June 2015)

Red and black:













The mare on the left is my older mare. Her loaner at the time had her in purple tack; I had her in blue, white and red. She looked great 






Hi-viz yellow:


----------



## OldNag (10 June 2015)

Sorry but Yes. ; )

ETS Sorry just realised it is an old thread... but still yes!


----------



## oldie48 (10 June 2015)

Yes, but who cares? Buy what you want and enjoy it, it would be a very boring world otherwise (just don't expect me to put it on my tobiano).


----------



## mytwofriends (11 June 2015)

My opinion is that it's truly horrible, but each to their own.


----------



## twiggy2 (11 June 2015)

yes


----------



## saddlesore (11 June 2015)

AG I'm surprised to confess I actually like the hi viz bridle! At least, like me, you'd get spotted in an emergency &#128513;


----------



## Serianas (11 June 2015)

its not normally something I would choose but I reckon it would go fab with my custom saddlepad!







Again its not something thats most peoples cup of tea but I wouldnt do dressage in it, and it suits devil pony very well


----------



## saddlesore (11 June 2015)

That saddle pad is lovely  what make is it?


----------



## Serianas (11 June 2015)

Its Nags Rags, and he is the nerdiest pony on the yard lol (my partner and I play Warcraft as Horde faction so we thought pony needed to advertise this fact) 

It was a very reasonable price and not a long time to get it either.


----------



## alainax (18 June 2016)

So this thread inspired me sometime back to buy a coloured bridle. I promised to post a pic! 

We have the matching boots also. I am quite impressed with the bridle, seems really well made


----------



## neddy man (18 June 2016)

PaddyMonty said:



*YES*

Click to expand...

wish i knew how to make the letters even bigger


----------



## AutumnLeaf (18 June 2016)

That looks so smart


----------



## saddlesore (10 July 2016)

alainax said:



			So this thread inspired me sometime back to buy a coloured bridle. I promised to post a pic! 

We have the matching boots also. I am quite impressed with the bridle, seems really well made  






Click to expand...

Just tumbled upon this- he looks fantastic in the racing green! Wonder how many more secret colour lovers are hiding on here &#128521;


----------



## s4sugar (10 July 2016)

Casey76 said:



			My first reaction... ick

Sorry, I'm a bit of a traditionalist and like plain simple tack in black.

However it's your horse, so you should wear whatever you like 

Click to expand...

Sorry but traditionally black is only for formal driving. 
Brown is correct for riding.
This tack is fun, safe & functional and I have no problem with it. 
 I loathe patent & brass patterns on ridden horses though.


----------



## Bilbo_Baggins (11 July 2016)

Loving this thread  



alainax said:



			So this thread inspired me sometime back to buy a coloured bridle. I promised to post a pic! 

We have the matching boots also. I am quite impressed with the bridle, seems really well made  






Click to expand...

He looks fabulous!!!



Here is the mare I used to lead out rides at the Trekking centre I used to work at  She had light blue and dark blue, though I would have loved a black halter part and hot pink bridle part as these were her "colours"  I would get one for my horse, but he would need to marathon style (clip on cheek pieces) as the arab/cob size style (as pictured below) would not fit him :-(


----------



## Bernster (11 July 2016)

I'm a recent convert to matchy but this is a bit too much for my newly acquired love of colour !!

ETA although actually that green doesn't look bad matching with that saddle cloth !


----------



## Damnation (11 July 2016)

If you like it then go for it!

Personally its not for me


----------



## Clannad48 (11 July 2016)

So just to stir things up a bit - we are all interested in doing what is best for our horses/ponies - correct. So if you are competing in an 80km+ endurance event that means that your horse/pony will have to be cooled down with large quantities of water, wouldn't your horse rather have a very light, washable, non water retaining bridle on and/or something that was convertable for the vetting/riding.

When my daughter wanted to buy the zilco bridle in colours for her endurance competing I was not happy, but looking at the horse nowadays I am happy that I went along with it. The lightness and ease with which it transforms from a bridle to a halter, is so useful. The ability to 'slosh' water over the horse to cool it down without soaking a leather bridle is worth it.  

I am afraid I am a convert for using the zilco for endurance. (She does use a 'proper' bridle for all other activities)


----------

